# rigid table saw



## kymike (May 21, 2011)

Does anyone have one of these or know anything about it? I'm looking to trade for it and want to know if its a good saw.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It's a very good saw...virtually identical to the 113. Craftsman models. It should be in the 250-275 dollar range


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It's an early American made Emerson Ridgid contractor saw....likely a TS2412 or TS2424....circa ~ 1997-2000. It's got ancestry with the preceeding Emerson made Craftsman contractor saws (this one has a better fence), and the succeeding TTI/Ryobi saws (TS3650/TS3660). They were very popular saws, and sold new in the $500 range. A fair price for used in good condition is in the $250 range....give or take for extras, condition, etc.


----------



## kymike (May 21, 2011)

I'm thinking about trading a firearm, m&p15-22, for this table saw. Would it be worth it? I need a good table saw and don't have enough to get one at the moment. I've gotten lucky and have found soneone that wants me to build a few pieces of furniture. I would also be building cabinets so I need something that will get it done. Does it accept dado blades?


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

It simply boils down to if your firearm is worth more, less or equal to what they just stated was a fair price for that table.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It will take a dado blade. What do you value our rifle at? I'd have guessed 300ish used....


----------



## kymike (May 21, 2011)

Well I went through with the trade and the saw seems pretty awesome. It was stationary but its mobile, at least around the shop, now. I took the feet out and put casters in.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

congrats on the buy. the saw you bought is a ts2412, the entry level version of the TSs emerson built for HD in the time frame scott noted. my avatar is a pic of my 2412, with a few enhancements. i really like mine but wish it had the same motor as the 2424 (dual voltage 1.5 hp). check out ebay for the herc-u-lift. it'll bolt right onto the leg stand and there isn't a better mobile base made for an open leg stand, IMHO. properly tuned up with a blade that has a tooth set and hook angle appropriate to the operation being performed, there's not a whole lot that saw won't handle in a hobbyist's shop.


----------



## kymike (May 21, 2011)

Awesome! It seems like a really good saw for the projects that ill get into. I had some heavy duty casters and put them on and it rolls around the shop with no problem. I've already been checking out upgraded fot it. It had a brand spanking new frued 60 tooth blade on it.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

kymike said:


> Awesome! It seems like a really good saw for the projects that ill get into. I had some heavy duty casters and put them on and it rolls around the shop with no problem. I've already been checking out upgraded fot it. It had a brand spanking new frued 60 tooth blade on it.


Add a 24T rip blade, and you'll have your bases well covered. :thumbsup:


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Congratulations on your new saw. That should serve well. Goodluck on your projects.


----------



## Voilala (Jun 5, 2014)

Question - I came across this same saw, possibly the 2424...
what size blade does it take? Because I *think* mine has an 8", possibly even smaller blade on it now that needs to be replaced...
Can it take different sized blades or is there supposed to be a certain size on it?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Voilala said:


> Question - I came across this same saw, possibly the 2424...
> what size blade does it take? Because I *think* mine has an 8", possibly even smaller blade on it now that needs to be replaced...
> Can it take different sized blades or is there supposed to be a certain size on it?


Should be a 10" to get the full cutting capacity.

Al


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

I have a version of that table saw, but it is the Ridgid TS3650, which has the caster lift base, and cast iron side wings included. My TS came with a general purpose 10" blade, which was replaced with a Freud premier fusion blade, and the TS does accept dado blades (my set is also Freud). Have plans to build a funnel type wood chip/dust collector under the unit rather than letting all the chips fall into a canvas bag. Have seen plans to add a router in a base on the right side extension, but need to do some more measuring. Keep all your tools clean and sharp, and they will do a great job! Be safe.


----------



## Voilala (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you thank you =)


----------



## beastpath (Oct 30, 2014)

I have the chance to pick up one of these on the Heru-U-Lift system for $175. Looks very clean and was lightly used. I would replace the blade of course.

I would like to know from the previous posters how their projects have turned out while using this saw. Specifically if they have used it for any major projects such as kitchen cabinet carcasses. How accurate is it etc?

My plan is to use it to remodel our kitchen, and other hobby use after that. Not looking to start a business from it or anything. All advice welcome. 

Thanks!!


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

beastpath said:


> I have the chance to pick up one of these on the Heru-U-Lift system for $175. Looks very clean and was lightly used. I would replace the blade of course.
> 
> I would like to know from the previous posters how their projects have turned out while using this saw. Specifically if they have used it for any major projects such as kitchen cabinet carcasses. How accurate is it etc?
> 
> ...


Properly setup and fine tuned there isn't much that you can't accomplish with that saw. As was stated above, the choice of the proper blade for the job at hand is very important.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

sweensdv said:


> Properly setup and fine tuned there isn't much that you can't accomplish with that saw. As was stated above, the choice of the proper blade for the job at hand is very important.


+1. Even my lowly 2412 has handled whatever I've thrown at it, including 8/4 hardwoods, with the right blade, feed rate and set up. And the herb-u-lift is one of the best mobile lifts ever made.


----------



## maxhine (Feb 24, 2019)

kymike said:


> Does anyone have one of these or know anything about it? I'm looking to trade for it and want to know if its a good saw.
> 
> View attachment 80764


have one but!!!!!!!! motor stop working . can not get a new one . quit making . can not find a re placement.


----------



## Sloanshannon1 (Mar 29, 2019)

If new motor is not available for sale you may be able to find someone local to rebuild or replace any part in the motor that has failed.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

maxhine said:


> have one but!!!!!!!! motor stop working . can not get a new one . quit making . can not find a re placement.


Why not just hunt up another motor with the same ratings, shaft size and power requirements? I looked up the specs on the 2412 motor and found this one on ebay for just over $200.00. https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-5-HP-Ele...m442d490656:g:ZtwAAOSwPTlb7J~2&frcectupt=true

I didnt see the original motors shaft size so didnt use that as a search requirement. I might be missing some thing but would this work for that saw?


----------

